# Coyote Decoy Dog



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been looking at trying my hand training a dog for Coyote hunting. Watched a few YouTube videos, and saw one that a guy had a Healer. Did a good job but, the dog was a little slow when a Yote would chase him back. Got rolled a few times. 


I know the Cur breed is the choice for this. Anyone try other breeds with success??


----------

